# kde-3.2 nicht auf deutsch!

## fourhead

habe gerade kde-3.2 erfolgreich kompiliert, läuft alles super. nur ein kleines problem: ich habe mit LINGUAS="de" emerge kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild das deutsche langpack installiert, kann es aber nicht auswhälen! im kontrollzentrum von kde ist weiterhin nur englisch wählbar, auch als root. das kompilieren lief einwandfrei, sonst läuft ja alles, nur eben auf englisch. hat jemand ne idee?

tom

----------

## steveb

hast de allfallige alte versionen auch ungemergt?

und hast du sch mal etc-update asgeführt?

gruss

steve

----------

## fourhead

ja, beides gemacht  :Sad:  wie gesagt, kde-3.2 läuft einwandfrei, kde-3.1 ist komplett runter. hab auch schon in /etc/env geguckt aber sieht ok aus. kde-i18n installiert auch im richtigen verz. (/usr/kde/3.2)

tom

----------

## steveb

wenn du das gentoo tolkit hast, könntest du mal dann folgenden befehl absetzen und dann die antwort hier posten:

```
qpkg -I -nc -v i18n
```

gruss

Steve

----------

## fourhead

hier die ausgabe von qpkg:

app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1.1

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0

ich werde das erstere mal unmergen ...  :Smile: 

tom

----------

## steveb

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> hier die ausgabe von qpkg:
> 
> app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1.1
> 
> kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0
> ...

 also habe ich richtig vermutet  :Wink: 

```
emerge unmerge =app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1.1
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## fourhead

also hab 3.1.1 runter, geht aber immer noch nicht  :Sad:  hab 3.2.0 auch schon neu emerged, totzdem nichts. naja bin grad dabei glibc, gcc, kde-env und dann kdebase nochmal neu zu emergen, kann mich nämlich an irgendwelche gcc-kde probleme erinnern, hat was mit STL zu tun, keine ahnung was das ist. ich hoffe mal dann läuft's!

tom

----------

## gwion

ihc hab probleme das language pack runterzuladen via emerge... hatte sonst noch jemand probleme damit?

lg,

gwion

----------

## fourhead

bei mir ging per emerge gar nichts. hab alles manuell heruntergeladen von einem der mirrors auf www.kde.org, nach distfiles kopiert und dann emerged. geht soweit einwandfrei, nur die i18n spinnt rum. werd's heut nochmal neu versuchen ...

tom

----------

## wulfkuhn

Beim 3.1.x hatte ich zuerst LINGUAS nicht gesetzt was dazu führte das er i18n und nicht i18n_de installiert hat, hinterher war es unmöglich das zu ändern. Ich hab viele Male neu emerged und unmerged, mit LINGUAS="de" , ohne Ergebnis.

Dann hab ich hier im Forum den Tip gefunden das Änderungsdatum des Ebuilds mit touch zu manipulieren damit emerge merkt das sich was geändert hat und prompt gings.

----------

## fourhead

ja habs grad nochmal unmerged und neu emerged - nichts. das mit touch werd ich mal versuchen. hast du das datum vor- oder zurückgesetzt? weiß jemand wo man die sprache manuell einstellen kann, will das auch mal versuchen.

tom

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ich weis es nicht genau, hab einfach den Befehl abgeschrieben.

Ich denke ich habs einfach auf die aktuelle Zeit gesetzt.

----------

## gwion

ich habs jetzt einfach vom TU server runtergeladen und manuell installiert, funktioniert gut, kein problem, komisch dass ich via emerge nicht imstande war, die pakete zu saugen, ständig "file not found" *wunder*

egal, jetzt funktionierts

lg,

gwion

----------

## wulfkuhn

Hab mal nach dem Thread gesucht wo ich das mit "touch" her hatte, nicht gefunden.

Aber dafür was, was caleb mal zum Thema gesagt hat:

 *Quote:*   

> The ebuild as is should work fine. Here's the problem: 
> 
>  If you start the emerge BEFORE you have done any setting of LINGUAS, it will attempt to download the large i18n package. 
> 
>  If then you go and set LINGUAS, then try to remerge, it will still try to go and download the big package. 
> ...

 

----------

## fourhead

also ich habe vor irgendeinem emerge erstmal alle pakete manuell heruntergeladen, auch nur das deutsche i18n paket. hab von anfang an mit LINGUAS="de" emerge kde-i18n gearbeitet, aber es geht einfach nicht. was mir auffällt ist das er am ende beim dateien kopieren nur alles mögliche ins verzeichnis /doc/HTML oder so ähnlich kopiert. das ist doch aber nur die doku zu den programmen und nicht die i18n? weiß jemand wo man in ~ die sprache für kde manuell setzen kann? vielleicht wird sie nur im kcontrol nicht angezeigt, ich kann dort nämlich nach wie vor nur en auswählen!

tom

----------

## orzetto

Hallo,

das Problem ist schon in Bugs. Es wird bald gelöst, mach einen emerge sync.

Für Italienisch hatte ich das gleiche Problem, es gilt für alle Sprache.

Jedenfalls hat das Problem fertig.

----------

## gunman

da ist auch ein fehler im ebuild drin (besser gesagt auf den ftpservern)

die unterverzeichnisse auf den ftpservern heissen ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n (also ../3.2/..) und nicht wie vom ebuild angenommen 3.2.0. daher kann er die languagefiles nicht finden!

workaround:

in der datei /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild

die zeile

linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

in 

linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

ändern.

vielleicht liegt es daran: das export nicht vergessen.

export LINGUAS="de" 

-gunnar

----------

## fourhead

also es geht nur um das downloadproblem oder? installiert wird's ja bei mir anscheinend richtig, da ich das tar.bz2 manuell gedownloadet habe, das problem ist, das die sprache nicht in kcontrol ausgewählt werden kann. dort gibts nur englisch! gibts dafür eine lösung/workaround?

----------

## Sas

also wenn du ans LINGUAS="de" gedacht hast, fällt mir auch nix mehr ein... bei mir hats problemlos funktioniert....

----------

## sputnik1969

ALso ich habe auch Probleme...

wenn ich versuche das alte i18n zu entfernen passiert folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Newton distfiles # emerge unmerge =app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1.2
> 
>  app-i18n/kde-i18n-de
> 
>     selected: 3.1.2
> ...

 

Und das neue lässt sich nicht emergen, auch nicht, wenn man das macht:

 *Quote:*   

> workaround:
> 
> in der datei /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild
> 
> die zeile
> ...

 Ergebnis:

Newton distfiles # emerge kde-i18n

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://download.tw.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.2.tar.bz2

Error: A file called kde-i18n-de-3.2.tar.bz2 was not found on the server

>

...

Jetzt habe ich die Datei per Hand runtergeladen und ins distfiles gemacht und ratet mal was passiert??

Nichts... Es klappt trotzdem nicht...

Langsam bin ich am verzeweifeln und werde das whol per Hand einspielen und portage links liegen lassen...  :Sad: 

----------

## Warp4

 *Quote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich die Datei per Hand runtergeladen und ins distfiles gemacht und ratet mal was passiert??
> 
> Nichts... Es klappt trotzdem nicht...
> 
> Langsam bin ich am verzeweifeln und werde das whol per Hand einspielen und portage links liegen lassen...

 

Jup, 

ist bei mir genau das gleiche. Keine Ahnung was das jetzt ist.   :Crying or Very sad: 

warpy

----------

## orzetto

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> ALso ich habe auch Probleme...
> 
> wenn ich versuche das alte i18n zu entfernen passiert folgendes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Newton distfiles # emerge unmerge =app-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.1.2
> ...

 

Dies ist leider noch ein Fehler, die neue Ebuild is schlecht gleich wie die Alte. Diese Ebuild ist gut für mich:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild,v 1.2 2004/02/04 12:55:41 caleb Exp $

inherit kde

need-kde ${PV}

MY_PV=3.2

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="KDE ${PV} - i18n: ${PN}"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~sparc ~amd64"

SLOT="$KDEMAJORVER.$KDEMINORVER"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND="~kde-base/kdebase-${PV}

        >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r8"

SRC_URI="linguas_az? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-az-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_bg? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-bg-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_bs? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-bs-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_ca? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ca-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_cs? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-cs-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_cy? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-cy-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_da? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-da-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_el? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-el-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_en_GB? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-en_GB-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_es? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-es-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_et? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-et-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_eu? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-eu-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_fa? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fa-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_fi? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fi-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_fr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fr-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_gl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-gl-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_he? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-he-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_hi? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hi-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_hu? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hu-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_it? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-it-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_mn? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-mn-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_ms? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ms-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_nb? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nb-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_nl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nl-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_nn? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nn-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_pl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pl-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_pt? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pt-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_pt_BR? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pt_BR-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_ro? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ro-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_ru? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ru-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_se? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-se-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_sk? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sk-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_sl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sl-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_sr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sr-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_st? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-st-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_sv? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sv-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_ta? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ta-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_tr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-tr-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_uk? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-uk-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_uz? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-uz-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_zh_CN? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-zh_CN-${PV}.tar.bz2 )

        linguas_zh_TW? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-zh_TW-${PV}.tar.bz2 )"

src_unpack() {

        if [ -z ${LINGUAS} ]; then

                ewarn

                ewarn "You must define a LINGUAS environment variable that contains a list"

                ewarn "of the country codes for which languages you would like to install."

                ewarn

                die

        fi

        base_src_unpack unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local _S=${S}

        for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

                S=${WORKDIR}/$dir

                kde_src_compile myconf

                myconf="$myconf --prefix=$KDEDIR -C"

                kde_src_compile configure

                kde_src_compile make

        done

        S=${_S}

}

src_install() {

        local _S=${S}

        for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

                cd ${WORKDIR}/$dir

                make install DESTDIR=${D} destdir=${D}

        done

        S=${_S}

}

```

Works for me...

----------

## Warp4

 :Laughing:   Jippie,,, endlich Deutsch   :Razz: 

Habe es ein bischen anders gemacht..

linguas_de? ( ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.2.0.tar.bz2 )

und funzt

Warpy

----------

## wuschel

Das Problem ist ein Widerspruch im Pfad- bzw. Filenamen der Sprachdateien auf den Mirrors.

Auszug aus dem Ebuild:

```
...

MY_PV=3.2

...

      linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

...
```

Die deutsche Datei liegt aber so auf den mirrors:

.../kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-3.2.0-tar.bz2

Entweder der Pfadname auf den Mirrors wird auf .../3.2.0/... geändert,

oder der Filename der Sprachdateien wird entsprechend angepasst (das wohl eher nicht),

oder man pfuscht sich mal eben seine /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild etwas zurecht:

-----schnipp -----

...

      linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${MY_PV}.0.tar.bz2 )

...

-----schnapp -----

Danach funzt auch der emerge-Befehl.

Und irgendwann wird bestimmt auch ein neuer ebuild geliefert...

wuschel

----------

## ralle

@sputnik1969:

Ich hatte das gleich Problem auf einem Rechner. Hab mir die fehlende Datei einfach hier:

http://ftp.lug.udel.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/eclass/kde-i18n.eclass gezogen und nach /usr/portage/eclass kopiert.

Danach liefs...

----------

## Speziale

so,

ich sitze nun schon 3 h an dem Problem habe alle möglichen Foren durchsucht und nix hilft.

Kde 3.2 bleibt in Englisch

in der /etc/profile

steht:

```

export EDITOR

export LINGUAS;LINGUAS=de

export LINGUAS=de

export LANG=de_DE@euro

export LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

nach emerge kde-i18n

```

bash-2.05b# emerge  kde-i18n

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0 to /

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install kde-i18n-3.2.0 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.2.0/image/ category kde-base

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.2.0/image/

>>> Merging kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0 to /

 * Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

kommt auch nix richtiges bei rum. Ich habe das richtige Package schon per hand runtergezogen und unter /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert...

Ich habe keine Anhnung was ich noch alles machen kann...

dieses ebuild scheint von den Linguas Einstellungen nicht wirklich beeindruckt zu sein... 

MbG

JennsLast edited by Speziale on Mon Feb 16, 2004 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Speziale

so, habe das ebuild nun folgendermaßen verändert

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild,v 1.6 2004/02/10 14:19:16 caleb Exp $

inherit kde

need-kde ${PV}

MY_PV=3.2

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="KDE ${PV} - i18n: ${PN}"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~sparc ~amd64 ppc"

SLOT="$KDEMAJORVER.$KDEMINORVER"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND="~kde-base/kdebase-${PV}

        >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r8"

SRC_URI="linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${PV}.tar.bz2 )"

src_unpack() {

        if [ -z ${LINGUAS} ]; then

                ewarn

                ewarn "You must define a LINGUAS environment variable that contains a list"

                ewarn "of the country codes for which languages you would like to install."

                ewarn

                die

        fi

        base_src_unpack unpack

}

src_compile() {

        local _S=${S}

        for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

                S=${WORKDIR}/$dir

                kde_src_compile myconf

                myconf="$myconf --prefix=$KDEDIR -C"

                kde_src_compile configure

                kde_src_compile make

        done

        S=${_S}

}

src_install() {

        local _S=${S}

        for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

                cd ${WORKDIR}/$dir

                make install DESTDIR=${D} destdir=${D}

        done

        S=${_S}

}

```

und wie zu befürchten war,  ist nix passiert. Da, so wie es aussieht, kaum jemand solche Problem hat....

Wie kann ich denn das deutsche Packet "von Hand" installieren. Ist dabei etwas zu beachten?

Speziale

----------

## Speziale

ich kann das Problem noch immer nicht lösen.

Habe im Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles mal alles gelöscht. Aber obwohl die exportvariablen meiner Meinung nach richtig gesetzt sind

```

export EDITOR

export LINGUAS;LINGUAS="de"

export LINGUAS="de"

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

```

, lädt er bei

```

emerge kde-i18n

```

nichts runter und installiert dementsprechend auch nichts. Emerge an sich scheint zu laufen und bei neuen Programmen oder einem emerge -UDv world läuft alles ganz normal. Nur bei KDE 3.2 scheint er die LINGUAS von mir nicht annehmen zu wollen. Kann es daran liegen, dass 

```

#env | grep LINGUAS

LINGUAS=de

#export | grep LINGUAS

LINGUAS="de"

 
```

also einmal "de" und einmal  de ohne "" ausgibt?

Wie kann ich das ebuild so umschreiben, das er ein ganz gezieltes Packet aus dem Ordner /user/portage/distfiles nimmt?

Im Verzeichnis /usr/kde/3.2/share/locale gibt es bei mir bis dato nur die Verzeichnisse .../en_US und .../l10n

Hat einer noch eine Idee, oder muss man doch wieder Win XP benutzen. So viele Einstellungen kann es doch nicht geben, an denen es liegen kann. Un üblicherweise mach der Computer ja das was man will. Gibt es noch weitere Configdatein, die ich bearbeieten muss um zum Erfolg zu kommen. Das alte KDE 3.1 ging ohne Probleme auf deutsch umzustellen...

Speziale

----------

## wulfkuhn

Mal im ernst, das mit dem XP-Umstieg ist ja wohl hoffentlich ein Witz.

Ich hab den KDE 3.2 auch installiert, benutze ihn aber nur zum rumspielen.

Der ist nämlich noch etwas zu neu und scheint noch diverse Bugs zu haben. Für den Moment bin ich mit dem 3.1.4 zufrieden für die Arbeit, obwohl ich das am Anfang, als die 3.1-Serie noch zu neu war auch nicht war.

(KMail war damals buggy, genau wie es das anscheinend wieder ist)

----------

## Speziale

Habe das Problem lösen können.

Wenn ich das kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild folgendemaßen verändere

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild,v 1.9 2004/03/01 00:41:33 caleb Exp $

inherit kde

need-kde ${PV}

MY_PV=3.2

IUSE=""

DESCRIPTION="KDE ${PV} - i18n: ${PN}"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 sparc amd64 ppc"

SLOT="$KDEMAJORVER.$KDEMINORVER"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND="~kde-base/kdebase-${PV}

   >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r8"

SRC_URI="mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${PV}.tar.bz2 "

src_unpack() {

   if [ -z ${LINGUAS} ]; then

      ewarn

      ewarn "You must define a LINGUAS environment variable that contains a list"

      ewarn "of the language codes for which languages you would like to install."

      ewarn "e.g.: LINGUAS=\"se de pt\""

      ewarn

      die

   fi

   base_src_unpack unpack

}

src_compile() {

   local _S=${S}

   for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

      S=${WORKDIR}/$dir

      kde_src_compile myconf

      myconf="$myconf --prefix=$KDEDIR -C"

      kde_src_compile configure

      kde_src_compile make

   done

   S=${_S}

}

src_install() {

   local _S=${S}

   for dir in `ls ${WORKDIR}`; do

      cd ${WORKDIR}/$dir

      make install DESTDIR=${D} destdir=${D}

   done

   S=${_S}

}

```

hat es ohne weitere Zwischenfragen geklappt.

MbG

Speziale

----------

